# I have a prestige wood stove made by deezee anyone know where I could find parts for it ?



## reddogtrkr (Jan 1, 2014)

Anyone know where I could find the ceramic medallion on the door


----------



## webbie (Jan 1, 2014)

It sure looks like a Blaze King stove to me. Are you sure of the brand??
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/help-identifying-this-wood-stove.118947/#post-1591918

If it's a copy of some sort, you are going to have to cut or make something (someone with a kiln could probably fire up something!)


----------



## reddogtrkr (Jan 2, 2014)

Wow ya it look so close to mine here is the tag on tje back maybe this would help t he other guy install his.


----------



## webbie (Jan 2, 2014)

Sure enough, it looks like a direct knock-off. Weird. I guess the same advice applies because that tile seems shaped slightly different - that is, you'll have to either find a larger tile and cut it (easy to do) or have something made up by folks who craft clay with a kiln, etc.


----------



## mellow (Jan 2, 2014)

Wow, can't say I have ever seen such a close copy,  and I thought the earth stoves look like a BK, or is it the other way around?


----------



## reddogtrkr (Jan 2, 2014)

Hey thanks for the responses a good friend of mine turned me on to this site yesterday it pretty cool .


----------

